

Million Song Dataset Challenge - othello
http://www.kaggle.com/c/msdchallenge

======
dude_abides
Kaggle is awesome! If you like this challenge, you should browse through other
current and past Kaggle challenges at <http://www.kaggle.com/competitions>

There are a whole lot of fun challenges ranging from predicting if a patient
will be admitted to a hospital, what will be the trading price of a bond, will
a student answer a test question correctly, to if a car purchased at an
auction is a bad buy!

~~~
dbecker
I agree that Kaggle is awesome... though I've also been wondering how Kaggle
gets so much attention and TopCoder seems to get so much less (and TunedIt.org
appears totally inactive).

Mainly, I want to know because I suspect there is a good marketing lesson to
be learned from Kaggle's success compared to seemingly similar sites.

------
hello_asdf
Wow, this is the problem I was looking to solve in my own music application. I
am so going to try and win this. Thanks for the link.

